# Tecno W3



## sam4peny (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm trying to by pass the Google account to my tecno w3 mediatec runing marshmallow after fomarting but cant get it right, it remains asking me the original account even when I login with the right details. What can I do. Any help and alert pls @ [email protected]

Sent from my E2363 using Tapatalk


----------

